# Who is your favorite General?



## bluewaveschool (Oct 27, 2010)

General Choi -







or

General Tso -






It's a tough one for me.


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2010)

Ohhh...tough choice.  I just booked a session with my personal trainer.  He wouldn't approve of one of these choices so I'm going to have to go with....

I'm gonna have to say General Choi.  

Sorry General Tsao...


----------



## David43515 (Oct 28, 2010)

Not even close.

Belly up to the buffet boys, I got my eatin` pants on.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 28, 2010)

General Tso, hands down.

General Tso's never made me puke.....

.....the "sine wave,"  on the other hand...:lfao:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2010)

General Tso was the original Boogie Man. If memory serves he was like the Chinese Vlad Tebes. Muslim mothers would warn their children to behave or General Tso would come.
Sean


----------



## The Last Legionary (Oct 28, 2010)

Tzu.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 28, 2010)

The Last Legionary said:


> Tzu.


 

_T*sao*_


----------



## The Last Legionary (Oct 28, 2010)

Bless you.


----------



## d1jinx (Oct 28, 2010)

anybody know if Col Sanders got promoted to General yet?


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 29, 2010)

General Apathy , but I don't really care either way.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 29, 2010)

The real GSP.  George Patton!  Tank warfare mofos!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2010)

Actually General Tso was Zuo Zongtang not Tzu and not like Vlad Tebes






And I dare you to go to China and order General Tso's chicken :EG:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 29, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Actually General Tso was Zuo Zongtang not Tzu and not like Vlad Tebes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'l bet you it's available there. They know what Americans want to eat. And Vlad killed Muslims too.
Sean


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2010)

I can't go with General Tso... h'es chicken.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'l bet you it's available there. They know what Americans want to eat. And Vlad killed Muslims too.
> Sean


 
You would lose the bet. You won't find chicken chow mein or fortune cookies there either

And there is a world of difference between what Vlad did and/or was accused of doing and what was done by Tso. If you want to compare him to Vlad so be it but it is a bad comparison historically. You might want to read up on the Taiping Rebellion.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 29, 2010)

Both of them are legends. That is all I'm saying. Good lord.:angel:
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> Both of them are legends. That is all I'm saying. Good lord.:angel:
> Sean


 
For vastly different reasons


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 29, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> For vastly different reasons


And both of them were tools of fear for the enemy... terrorists if you will. The reasons are not as different as you would like to believe but lets just agree to disagree. In Romania, Vlad Tebes is considered a hero of his times, and they base part of their economy on the tourism his legend provides. Its all in the perception.
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> And both of them were tools of fear for the enemy... terrorists if you will. The reasons are not as different as you would like to believe but lets just agree to disagree. In Romania, Vlad Tebes is considered a hero of his times, and they base part of their economy on the tourism his legend provides. Its all in the perception.
> Sean


 
And one ended up the basis for Dracula and the other ended up with a Chicken dish named after him 

I already said if you want to compare him to Vlad go ahead&#8230; it is historically inaccurate but feel free to make the comparison if it makes you feel better.

By your comparison there are a lot of people both living and dead that Vlad could be compared to.. think about it.

And for the record I am familiar with the history of Vlad &#538;epe&#537; too.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 29, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> And one ended up the basis for Dracula and the other ended up with a Chicken dish named after him
> 
> I already said if you want to compare him to Vlad go ahead it is historically inaccurate but feel free to make the comparison if it makes you feel better.
> 
> ...


Boogie Man Chicken.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> You would lose the bet. You won't find chicken chow mein or fortune cookies there either
> 
> And there is a world of difference between what Vlad did and/or was accused of doing and what was done by Tso. If you want to compare him to Vlad so be it but it is a bad comparison historically. You might want to read up on the Taiping Rebellion.


Next thing you'll tell me is that I can't get good eggrolls or sweet n sour chicken in China.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 29, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Next thing you'll tell me is that I can't get good eggrolls or sweet n sour chicken in China.


It will all be available at Mc Donnalds.
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Next thing you'll tell me is that I can't get good eggrolls or sweet n sour chicken in China.


 
Actually you can't get good eggrolls (spring rolls) and sweet n sour chicken here 



Touch Of Death said:


> It will all be available at Mc Donnalds.
> Sean


 
No it isn't, but a Red Bean paste pie is


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll stick to asking the take out place to make my "ToGo" to authentic levels.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 29, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'll stick to asking the take out place to make my "ToGo" to authentic levels.


We Musn't forget General Hubbard.
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'll stick to asking the take out place to make my "ToGo" to authentic levels.


 
or as close as heavily Americanized Fujian-ish food can be 



bluewaveschool said:


> General Choi -
> 
> or
> 
> ...


 
But to get back to topic I guess I'll go with Choi


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> We Musn't forget General Hubbard.
> Sean



How could you forget? 



Xue Sheng said:


> or as close as heavily Americanized Fujian-ish food can be



Woks for me.


----------

